# Various Malawi fish



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

Can you ID these for me please: Number 3 and 4 are the same fish..different angle.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hybrid peacocks. The pink one is pretty common, they usually go by dragon blood peacocks, but have a few different names. The others are whatever the store/breeder slaps on them for a name.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Some very colorful designer hybrids, some may be hormoned. Names are made up, and they don't breed true. Some are cooler than others, results vary.

1 and 5 have abnormal genes at play such as albino genes and are cross genera.

2 looks kinda like a Z Rock Lithobates Sulphur Head + Jacobfreibergi, unusual.

3 looks similar to a Red Shoulder but isn't pure


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

noki said:


> Some very colorful designer hybrids, some may be hormoned. Names are made up, and they don't breed true. Some are cooler than others, results vary.
> 
> 1 and 5 have abnormal genes at play such as albino genes and are cross genera.
> 
> ...


Great! I don't want to breed but love these fish. Yikes if they were given hormones.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

So your first fish is a 
Albino sunburst or albino ruby red peacock
Second fish is a 
Protomelas spilonotus / sulpher head
Your third and forth fish are Apache peacocks
And your last fish is a Albino Dragonblood peacock
Hope this helps you!


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

Whatyonameizz said:


> So your first fish is a
> Albino sunburst or albino ruby red peacock
> Second fish is a
> Protomelas spilonotus / sulpher head
> ...


Wow thank you!


----------

